# Steve Nash Mix ***RARE/NEW FOOTAGE***



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a sweet mix of him in Phoenix.

Enjoy and let me know what you think. =)


http://files.filefront.com/sf57_PhxNashwmv/;4556108;;/fileinfo.html


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

it was a good video but i would rather see some more sick passes rather than his barrage of 3s


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I can explain all of it in one word....





*NASHTY!!!*


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

That was dope, nice work... a good example of how he has a basketball skillset that's as good as anyone's in the league


----------

